# Domestic Violence UK



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 21, 2012)

*Domestic Violence UK

Domestic Violence UK*  is a non profit organization  set up to provide information and support online to victims of domestic  abuse, by developing a community where we can learn from the experiences  of each other.

It recognises domestic violence comes in many forms; not just the  physical, but also emotional, psychological and sexual; and that it can  be suffered by any member of society.

The main objective of this site is to provide victims of domestic  violence with practical advice on how to find courage to deal with their  situation, and move on from emotionally abusive relationships.


 Domestic Violence UK is currently self-funded and relies on sponsored  adverts as well as the generous donations of individuals to carry out  its duties. (Please see the *projects page* for further details).

In time, every victim can learn to re-build their self-esteem and move on from their experience of abuse.

_Domestic Violence UK provides the support that makes this possible._


----------

